
Show HN: Kiel – Minimalist Kotlin DSL for RecyclerView.Adapter - ibrahimyilmaz7
https://github.com/ibrahimyilmaz/kiel
======
ibrahimyilmaz7
Kiel is a RecyclerView.Adapter with a minimalist and convenient Kotlin DSL
which provides utility on top of Android's normal RecyclerView.Adapter.

------
kasperni
Even after having read the provided link. I have no idea what this is.

~~~
jeroenhd
It's a tool for generating list views for Kotlin Android applications.

------
koopuluri
Amen. Thanks for writing this. Looks like a clean interface, will try it out.

Was thinking about the unnecessary RecylerView boilerplate code a few days ago
when writing a couple of them.

~~~
ibrahimyilmaz7
Agree with you! and also having unnecessary delegation for simple things! So
that's why there is Kiel. Any review/issue/PR are welcome.

------
alexanderklein
Kiel is the German town i am living in.

~~~
ibrahimyilmaz7
Kiel ist eine schöne stadt und die gefällt mir!

